# 84 Main in Kennbunk Main added to Resorts



## tschwa2 (Jul 28, 2015)

Can I get a resort called *84 Main* added to the Resort list?  It doesn't exchange in RCI or II but it is a 5 unit timeshare that has a UDI points trust through Capital Resorts Group.
This is their description:



> 84 MAIN
> Kennebunk, Maine
> 
> The picturesque town of Kennebunk is located just minutes from the famous coastline of Maine and hundreds of years of American history. Here, you can enjoy the crisp, cool air blowing from the Atlantic Ocean as you stroll through downtown, exploring the famous “Museum in the Streets,” one of the many enchanting shops or famers’ market. You can even rent a bicycle and enjoy a leisurely ride down a trail that leads to the scenic shoreline. Kennebunk is adjacent to the famous town of Kennebunkport, which offers sailing excursions, whale watching and guided tours. Both of the coast towns are renowned for their fine restaurants offering a variety of gourmet cuisines, including fresh, delicious Maine lobster.
> ...


I have someone staying in a LMR now who will hopefully write a review when she gets back and I want to start listing availability for next summer.

Thank you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 1, 2015)

sorry, just saw this...added!

http://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?84 Main&ID=15133


----------

